# My BTA'S tank- UPDATE



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all, 
I cant believe the tank has been running for only 3 weeks. We are all doing fantastic. We had a touch of ammonia spike getting on week #2 and with intensive care and constant small water changes we are all very happy now. The BTA's new count is 41.  Here's a pic. more pics coming soon. Hope you like them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

how the heck did you get 41 bta's??? very nice!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> how the heck did you get 41 bta's??? very nice!!


Hehe. I got the tank from another guy, remember, they were already there.... they are high maintenance and very pampered. Dont ask me how long does it take to feed each every single one.

I 'd like to have different colors though. I have a new baby one that is growing and is completely white.  otherwise they are all rose, or green depending on their mood.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Try selling about 30 of them and you'll make a fortune! Then you could buy yourself a sunburst anem


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

You know I have thought about selling them too, but everything in the right time.

I am letting them get fat for now. lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Try selling about 30 of them and you'll make a fortune! Then you could buy yourself a sunburst anem


Hey alt, when you say sunburst anem, do you mean the rose bubble tip variant or the Anthopleura sola variant?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

you mean something like this? Pretty cool if you get one that looks like that...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fyi- just put 4 BTa's for sale/trade


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

That's one wicked looking anemone.



Letigrama said:


> you mean something like this? Pretty cool if you get one that looks like that...
> 
> View attachment 27063


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

41 BTA's wow thats crazy


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Zvonmonet said:


> 41 BTA's wow thats crazy


I know, it's actually 43 now


----------

